# Must be run in pure DOS Mode?



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm trying to use an exe for my HDD but it says it needs to be run in pure DOS Mode. Does that mean i need to create a boot disk? And if I do, can someone tell me how? I would rather make a USB Boot-Disk Floppy Drive is broken


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

What EXE program? You can use DOSBox if it's just a simple DOS program.

DOSBox emulates an Intel x86 PC, complete with sound, graphics, mouse, joystick, modem, etc., necessary for running many old MS-DOS games that simply cannot be run on modern PCs and operating systems, such as Microsoft Windows XP, Windows Vista, Linux and FreeBSD.

http://www.dosbox.com/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

If you really want to run it in pure DOS... please download UltimateBootCD and burn the ISO to CD.

boot from this disk to run AVIRA (NTFS4DOS)

1. press ENTER to boot ultimatebootcd
2. Filesystem Tools
3. NTFS Tools
4. Avira NTFS4DOS 
5. (Private use?): Yes

from here you can run your EXE program.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

No it's not a game it's an application for my HDD. If i use ultimatebootCD can i add the exe to it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you be more specific as to "an application for my HDD"?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont need help with the application just with running it in dos mode. I would rather just make a bootable usb disk that i can simply put it on to.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

DOS is an operating system. A boot disk is not an operating system, but it will contain various commands and components of one. Whether or not this type of environment will work with the application in question depends on that application's specific requirements. If it requires the full MS-DOS operating system, then a boot disk isn't likely to work.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

hi there! sorry if I took so long, BTW what is your EXE file?

I made some ways for you to see and work with NTFS drives while in DOS or by booting with a DOS bootdisk or bootable CD.

Since you wanted to boot from USB, we'll try that one first.

1.) copy your EXE file to C:
2.) insert your USB stick
3.) download this file *ntfs_h.exe* (1.21MB) and install it.


```
Welcome window will show then click next
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
When you reached this screen make sure it's your USB. Mine says drive G: then click format.
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
click start
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
click OK
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
Go back to floppy wizard, click Next
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
No supported bootable floppy disk detected, just click OK
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
Configuration, click Next
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
Additional Tools, click create floppy. (you're wondering now ...floppy? YES, just click it!)
```










------------------------------------------------------------


```
and here's the contents of your NTFS4DOS USB stick.
```










------------------------------------------------------------

4.) OK now from here reboot and set your First Boot Device to USB-ZIP, within your BIOS.
5.) after booting, choose NTFS4DOS hit ENTER, then ENTER again for the next screen.
6.) Type Yes from this prompt >> Do you want use NTFS4DOS Personal for private usage only? (Yes/NO):

7.) type c: then ENTER, and again from here you should be able to RUN your EXE file.

This is FreeDOS and I'm sure you're familiar with DOS commands, ...give it a try.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well i did all that so now with all of those files on the usb drive I can just place my exe on it and when it boots i can use it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Since no one knows what app you're using, only you can tell us if it works or not.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well I restarted the computer and went into my boot menu and one of the options was to boot from the USB drive so i hit that and it wont boot from it. I have all of the files on it like im supposed to. I set my boot priority in my BIOS to the usb drive first.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

DoubleHelix is right, we must know what your exe file is 

Change first boot device to USB-ZIP


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

backwardsman97 said:


> Well i did all that so now with all of those files on the usb drive I can just place my exe on it and when it boots i can use it?


the boot disk we created will just provide you DOS ENVIRONMENT. You must boot from USB since you do not have floppy.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

can you boot from USB now? 

make sure that the motherboard which you are working supports USB booting. The proper selection to do this varies depending on your bios version, it might have USB-ZIP or USB-FDD or something close there.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

backwardsman97 said:


> Well i did all that so now with all of those files on the usb drive I can just place my exe on it and when it boots i can use it?


if it boots successfully from USB, YES!


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

It's not successfully booting from USB. Maybe it would be easier just to make a bootable CD like an ISO image for it and just add the exe to that?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

if your having trouble booting USB, you can follow my post #3

you don't have to copy your exe file to cd. 
copy it to your drive C even if it is a NTFS drive NTFS4DOS can read from it


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

here are some screenshots


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm looking for a DOS program for a demo, but I only have this...


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

This doesnt work. I did everything exactly and then restarted computer with usb in and hit F10 for boot menu then selected it to boot from the usb stick with the files and everything done right on it and it just boots normally. I unplugged my HDD and did it and it just said Insert bootable device. I have made a boot disk before with a CD using an ISO and it worked but it was sort of like a package and it came with a Click-To-Make-ISO.bat file with it. So i think i want to make a bootable CD instead of a USB. Any ideas on that?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you're having trouble booting from USB, YES I'd prefer booting from CD in your case.

download your ISO from these links

ubcd411.iso HTTP link
ubcd411.iso FTP link

files from *Computer Center/University of Crete*

and get your FREE ISO burner like this one 
*imgburn*
http://www.imgburn.com/

ImgBurn v2.4.0.0 Released! Sunday 10th February 200
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

backwardsman97 said:


> I unplugged my HDD and did it and it just said Insert bootable device.


you don't have to unplug your HDD.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

net_newsy said:


> you don't have to unplug your HDD.


I know but if it didnt work with it unplugged then it's not gonna work with it plugged in. And how exactly do i use this ISO? I burn it and boot it but how do i run my exe? Do i have it on the C: or do I put it in the ISO?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you're booting from CD? then copy your exe file to drive c: then run it from there
check my post #19, example there was c:\>TC201>

and I ran tc.exe


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

backwardsman97 said:


> And how exactly do i use this ISO? I burn it and boot it but how do i run my exe? Do i have it on the C: or do I put it in the ISO?


no, you can't copy your EXE to cd(CD's are read-only). You must know where your files are. I told you to copy your EXE file to drive c:

Check my post #19, I copied the folder TC201 to drive C: and from there I ran tc.exe


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

an example here... I"LL COPY MARIO FOLDER TO DRIVE C











> ...














> then I'll boot with UBCD NTFS4DOS to run MARIO.EXE













> ...












you can do it! you're almost there.

.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

can I have a copy of your EXE file?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Lol I'm about to burn a copy of that ISO and i will let you know how it goes  but the EXE, if you must know, is for my old xbox i got out of the closet. This is a program for the xbox HDD.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you mean you are Installing Dashboard to HDD??? I'm not sure if UBCD will work for that purpose. I believe what you need is a Dashboard Boot Disk for XBOX.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Well Im trying to re-lock the HDD but the other program I'm using says the hard drive is frozen and i cant get it to work. So im using another one that says it must be run in pure dos mode. So if i can navigate to it in this and run it....  But uh when i type "cd C:" it just says C: is not responding


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you're having hard drive failure. are you sure your HDD is working? check your plugs/cable


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

No It works fine. I unlocked it earlier to use on my pc. But then 8gigs isnt to much and i have to re-lock it now to use it again on the Xbox. I used a program on my xbox to unlock it but i cant use that now can I? So im using a pc based application. So all i need to do is get this running in dos mode.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

backwardsman97 said:


> Well Im trying to re-lock the HDD but the other program I'm using says the hard drive is frozen and i cant get it to work. So im using another one that says it must be run in pure dos mode.


This *other program* you are saying made your HDD to be on fault. What do you mean when you say re-lock/unlock?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

The xbox HDD is locked so that people cant just take them out and change up the contents. Only the xbox's mother board has the specific key for that HDD. Well i got that key and unlocked it. Now with that key, I need to re-lock it because the xbox wont work with an unlocked HDD. But that's not the question, i just need to get this into the dos.


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you can now see your *c:>* prompt?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

When i type "cd C:" it says "C: is not responding" What did i do wrong?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

but you can still boot your windows? what is the format of your HDD (FAT32/NTFS)?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Im not trying to navigate to the xbox hdd just my normal one but the one im trying to get to ( C: ) is NTFS


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

you can still boot onto windows?


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

What are you asking? I can still boot to windows? Yes.....


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

did you see your DRIVE C in here after booting from NTFS4DOS? (after typing 'Yes' from the prompt >> Do you want use NTFS4DOS Personal for private usage only? )


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Do you guys know what physical hardware this actually points to? 
Is it the drive/partition running Windows? Or is it the XBox hard drive?
And the system is recognizing the XBox hard drive? Formatted as what?

Wherever you found this magic file should have had a whole lot more information on how to apply it. I don't game, but this has a whiff of being a hack that might not be entirely legal.


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

DoubleHelix said:


> Do you guys know what physical hardware this actually points to?
> Is it the drive/partition running Windows? Or is it the XBox hard drive?
> And the system is recognizing the XBox hard drive? Formatted as what?
> 
> Wherever you found this magic file should have had a whole lot more information on how to apply it. I don't game, but this has a whiff of being a hack that might not be entirely legal.


This uncertainty is why i just kept to myself. Net_Newsy I never got NTFS4DOS to work. Wait, is it on the ubcd411 disk? If it is, what section?


----------



## net_newsy (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks DoubleHelix! I barely needed that reply of yours. I'm really puzzled why such things didn't work on his machine. Every computer I'ved walked that way works great in a way. My concern here is to just let his DOS thing to work but not in a way to assist his xbox related program. And I'm not sure if the activity is legal like what you mean.



backwardsman97 said:


> This uncertainty is why i just kept to myself. Net_Newsy I never got NTFS4DOS to work. Wait, is it on the ubcd411 disk? If it is, what section?


There's something on that re-lock/unlock making NTFS4DOS not to work.
please download the ISO again and burn it to CD.(might be corrupted) and try to browse/follow my previous posts. It should work! 

All I can do now backwardsman97 is to point you to this link and I hope it helps.

How to unlock your Xbox HD on a PC and use it afterwards as HD for your PC (v0.4)
http://www.xbox-scene.com/articles/pc-hdd.php

from xbox hacking tutorials...

How to Find and Download Xbox Tools and Utilities (updated)
http://www.copying-xbox-games.com/tutorials.php?tutorialid=00000036

Uprgrade Xbox Hard Drive Tutorial
http://www.copying-xbox-games.com/tutorials.php?tutorialid=00000032

Sorry but I'll have to go for now. (I need to go, it's time)
that's all the help I can give for now!


----------



## backwardsman97 (Jan 21, 2008)

Aw dont go  but i've read that article many many times. But the thing is, it's currently unlocked it needs to be locked again for use on the xbox. That is off topic though. I dont think the program is messing up NTFS4DOS. When im in it i cannot even browse to my C: drive

EDIT: Thanks guys for all of your help. I got it to work and was able to run the app now just to figure it out


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think it's time to close this thread.


----------

